# 97-98 Jdm kouki front bumper



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

Where can I find the 97-98 jdm kouki front bumper, and how much will it cost?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Search. Cost depends on quality. jspec, phase2motortrend. They have convo kits i believe,m but it will cost you.


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

check ebay too...I've seen a couple on there recently.


----------

